# Can you carry reptiles on the eurostar?



## johnston (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

My brothers over in Paris at the moment, and I was just wondering if anyone knows whether you are able to carry reptiles on the eurostar? Can`t find anything on there website. It would be a couple of baby beardies.

Thanks


----------



## tinkerbell905 (May 30, 2009)

i have took reptiles back to the uk on the ferry im sure you can, no one really checks anyways.

x


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Depends if someone sees them or not, think you might get in trouble if they knew they were there


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

I know theres importation rules through planes...But I dont know about anything else.


----------



## johnston (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok cheers for replying. I`ve never been on the eurostar before, is it more like a plane securtiy-search wise or a ferry?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

You can bring stuff back on the ferry if it stays in the vechicle or in the main hold where the dogs go. I think eurostar is the same but you cant take any pets on the passenger train part. But rules seem to change from one year to the next, best to ask the company directly and get it in writing if possible. And security is more like plan security, they will search bags that show up anything weird in an xray machine. I nearly missed my train once because my new fangled slim lined mobile apparantly looked like a flick knife, there were guards round me in minutes.


----------



## Greenwich (Jul 18, 2009)

The actual rule for Eurostar (which is the passenger train NOT Eurotunnel or Le Shuttle which is the car train and quite separate) is no pets allowed at all, except guide dogs. That's any kind of pet.

EDIT: And it's more like airport security than ferry security.


----------



## johnston (Mar 30, 2008)

Ok thanks for letting me know, will have to scrap that idea then lol.


----------

